# Clocks go forward tonight



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Remember they go forward 1 hour tonight


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting this, it hadn't occured to me it was today - DP's not too pleased to lose an hour though, he has to be up at 6am  
xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Arrrgggghhhhh hate loosing an hrs sleep!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Nikki we hadn't got a clue it was this weekend!!


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

we forgot & wondered why my mam was knockng at the door an hour early this morning  

x


----------

